# Bases de donnes > Oracle > Livres >  [Livre] Oracle 12c - Administrer une base de donnes

## Francis Walter

Bonjour,

La rdaction de Developpez.com a lu pour vous le livre intitul :

*Oracle 12c - Administrer une base de donnes*




> Ce livre sur Oracle 12c analyse en profondeur le travail avant, pendant et aprs la mise en exploitation d'une base de donnes Oracle. L'administration des bases de donnes Oracle devient de plus en plus transparente mais la comprhension des tches  la charge d'un administrateur reste primordiale. Aussi,  l'aide d'une cinquantaine d'exercices, l'auteur vous invite  perfectionner vos connaissances sur l'installation d'un serveur Oracle, le choix d'un environnement CDB ou non-CDB, les valeurs  affecter aux paramtres d'initialisation, les fichiers et les objets Oracle. Vous allez construire des scnarios de sauvegarde et de restauration, programmer des travaux et vous pourrez ainsi dcouvrir par la pratique les nouvelles caractristiques de la version Oracle 12c.
> 
> Dans un but didactique, afin de favoriser la comprhension totale des tches de l'administrateur, l'auteur propose principalement des rponses  l'aide d'instructions ou de scripts SQL, en minimisant l'appel aux outils graphiques.

----------

